# Difficult little begonia



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’ve started this new thread to discuss my difficulties with this little vining begonia from Peru or Ecuador, as I was hijacking bgexotics’ thread on cheap Rex begonias.

Patty,

This plant originally came from another frogger, and I’m always very careful to make sure that I sanitize any plant that I plan on using in a viv. I’m not sure that I could make my self trust simply washing a plant with soap and warm water. I don’t mean to doubt you, as you are probably correct. It’s just that I trust bleach to do the job. This particular plant is very delicate. I consider myself reasonably skilled at starting cuttings, but this plant simply melts on most attempts to propagate it. Physically washing it will probably bruise it too badly and hasten the melt down. I originally received three or four good size cuttings of this plant and only one ‘took’. I have never gotten another cutting to grow despite the fact that the plant I started has, on occasion, filled its container.

This afternoon I set up two plastic containers with sphagnum moss. The sphagnum was moistened with dilute DynaGrow ‘Grow’. The cutting on the left (the most robust of the two) was soaked in 10% bleach for 10 minutes. The cutting on the right was not treated. Maybe the sphagnum will help to keep them form melting away, which is what usually happens with cuttings form this plant.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Good luck. What species is it? Or is it undescribed?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Frogtofall,

As far as I remember I purchased it as Begonia sp. Ecuador. Corey purchased a similar plant form the same person that was called Begonia sp. from Lita, Peru. I’m trying to get in touch with the seller to see if I’ve some how made a mistake with the name.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

That is a cool little plant. I use to have some, but lost it when I moved. It can be pretty touchy, especially for begonias. As far as I know it is usually called Begonia sp. Lita, Ecuador. Good luck with it.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Jbeetle,

Am I reading you right ‘Lita’ Ecuador? Not ‘Lita’ Peru? If that is the case maybe it’s Corey that has the wrong name.

Here is a close up for those of you who have had similar plants.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh this is too funny. I just googled Lita Ecuador and Lita Peru. Lita, Ecuador is a place. Under Lita Peru, google gave me Peruvian women looking for American husbands. :shock:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes, Begonia sp. Lita, Ecuador not Peru is how it was sold to me.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Chris, if you are going to insist upon "sanitizing" the plants with bleach solutions, cut it down from 10% (assuming you are using something like Clorox--at 6 % sodium hypochlorite) from 10% to 2% dilution of this original solution. 2% is actually more effective and more reactive against bacteria and proteins than the stonger solutions. I'm not certain that it wouldn't be even more destructive to the plant tissues, as well. But this dilution is the most effective in sanitizing laboratory equipment, counters, deproteinizing automatic blood analyzer laboratory tubing and such. It deteriorates rapidly, so the solutions have to be fresh. 

I think bleaching is "over-kill" because there is only a chance in a million that any of these plant cuttings is going to actually transmit some kind of pathogen from one frog tank to another as long as the obvious poop is washed off. Just a quick swish in soapy water will do it. You don't need to bruise the plants.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Chris,

You might want to try using peracetic acid instead of bleach in the hope that it will be less harsh on what appears to be a fairly delicate plant.

Bill


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Is this the little begonia with the yellow flowers?

Kind of looks like one I have.

s


jbeetle said:


> Yes, Begonia sp. Lita, Ecuador not Peru is how it was sold to me.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Patty and Bill, I will try those ideas if this run doesn’t work out. 

As for the flowers Scott, I don’t pay all that much attention to the larger plant that I have. It’s in a glass candy jar and doesn’t need water for months. It’s actually in pretty sad shape right now because I let it dry out a bit too much. If it has bloomed for me, I haven’t seen it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It is is the same plant - it gets fairly weedy once established.

I know Black Jungle sells it (thought that is not where I got it from).

s


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Scott, there is another small similar looking begonia with yellow flowers (I am not sure what color the flowers of the Lita one are) that I think you are talking about. Does the one you are talking about have plain green leaves?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes - but this one appears to also. Are those leaves frilly? Kind of hard to tell from the pic.

The one I'm talking about (that yes, I likely gave to you) is non-frilly.

s


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I don’t think that I would call the leaves frilly. They are serrate with little clumps of hair.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It probibly is Ecuador, I have no idea why mine are labled Peru! So does that make us both right? I had the Lita part, you had the Ecuador part... LOL

Scott, I don't know what Begonia of Black Jungle's you are talking about - I've never seen this avilable from them. The plant I have even at its happiest never flowered for me. But when happy, yes it can be a little weedy. Its just getting it happy that can be a challenge.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I am going with Lita, Ecuador. That's what it was sold to me as, and it is the same plant you guys have (except for Scott). Scott, I am pretty sure you have a different plant. I know the one you are talking about as I have seen it in Joe's and Yeager's tanks (I never got any). I use to know the name of it, but can't remember it or find where I wrote it down... if I do I will let you know. Also, the one you have is weedy while the Lita seems to be a lot harder to grow.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Finally a good picture so I can say that the plant I was talking about is definitely. 

Never mind! :? 

s


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

I dont know how you are taking these cuttings but there are several ways you can do this with Begonia.
I would suggest trying all of these, first try rooting just the leaf itself (this can take several months)
Then you can try rooting like you are currently doing so but instead of leaving all the leaves on your cutting remove all but three (reduces loss of water through transpiration) and let the cutting sit out over night this way any wounds you have created through cutting will have healed before you introduce it to such a humid environment. This is most likely the reason they keep failing.
Finally I really dont think you are helping the cutting any when you sterilize it in bleach. Id suggest waiting until you have an established plant and then maybe you could try soaking it breifly in some H2O2.

FWIW

Matt


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input Matt, 

If this attempt fails I’ll try your ideas next time around.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Well,

It seems like they have both taken. It’s been a month and a half and both plants are sending out new runners and roots. Thanks to Patty for the idea of using sphagnum. Its anti bacterial properties seem to have done the trick. Now I have a “clean” version of this plant. Hopefully I will be able to offer clean cuttings in a few months.

Hey Corey, 

How about getting that terrarium plant swap thing going? By the way the cutting on the right (the one that was NOT disinfected is yours) would you like me to give it a bleach bath and let it grow out a little or do you want it as is. PM me with a ship to address and let me know if you want it “clean” or as is.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If the plant swap was as easy as snapping my fingers, it would be done by now. Now that's I've got a tad bit more free time, I'll have to see what can be done.

I personally would prefer to have it disenfected and grown out... that plant might not be put in with frogs, but I'd like to know that the plant was clean anyways (especially if I can pass on cuttings). Thanks again and its awesome that they are doing well


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Corey, 

The plant is ready to go. PM me with a ship to address if you still want it.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If I still want it... lol... you're funny :lol: PM sent.


----------

